# Lieblings-Filme of ALL TIME in 5 Minuten! Bräuchte kurz Hilfe.



## FluffsInTheNavel (9. September 2016)

Hallo miteinander.

 
Eine Freundin und ich sind große Film Fans und haben gerade eine interessante Wette am laufen. Um was es genau in der Wette geht, kann ich jedoch erst auflösen, nachdem ein paar von euch mitgemacht haben. Ihr dürft das (noch) nicht wissen, damit es niemanden beeinflusst.
 
Ich brauche nun einfach nur von jedem eine Liste mit seinen 10 bis 20 Lieblingsfilmen! Es gibt nur ein paar kleine Regeln, die es zu beachten gilt.
 
- Mindestens 10, maximal 20 Filme (dazwischen auch ok)
 
- DEIN Mindestalter 16 (das der Filme ist egal)
 
- Reihenfolge spielt keine Rolle (kein Ranking)
 
- Bitte nicht von anderen Postings beeinflussen oder inspirieren lassen. Es soll Deine persönliche Liste sein
 
- Setze dir selbst ein Zeitlimit von 5 Minuten für die Zusammenstellung. Am besten mit dem Timer des Smartphones.
 
- Es spielt keine Rolle wie bekannt oder unbekannt die Filme sind und auch nicht, ob du sie erst kürzlich oder bereits in deiner Kindheit oder im Teenie-Alter gesehen hast. Hauptsache sie haben Dich persönlich gepackt bzw. beeindruckt.
 
- Alle Genres sind erlaubt
 
- Keine Zusatzkommentare oder Rechtfertigungen dazuschreiben. Eventuell nur eine Jahreszahl, falls es nötig ist, weil vielleicht Verwechslungsgefahr mit einem anderen Film bestehen könnte (Ausnahmefälle)
 
- Mach dir keine Gedanken darüber wie andere, die deine Liste sehen, sie finden könnten. Lasse dich davon nicht beeinflussen und schäme dich für keinen der Einträge. Es ist alles erlaubt, was DIR gefällt.
 
- Es soll KEINE Empfehlungs-Liste für mich oder sonst jemanden sein. Deshalb auch der Hinweis, dass sowohl unbekannte Filme, als auch welche, die jedes Schwein kennt, dabei sein dürfen/sollen.
 
Mir ist klar, dass es bei der Fülle an Filmen, die man in seinem Leben gesehen hat, sehr schwer ist sich innerhalb von ein paar Minuten auf 10 bis 20 festzulegen. Deshalb ist auch die 5 Minuten Grenze sinnvoll. Es sollen wirklich nur die Filme drauf kommen, die dir in dieser kurzen Zeit einfallen und die es DIR persönlich angetan haben. Egal zu welchem Zeitpunkt in deinem Leben.
Nach genügend Einträgen kommt demnächst die Auflösung davon um was es in der Wette eigentlich geht. Voraussetzung für den Erfolg des Experimentes ist, dass deine Angaben ehrlich sind.
 
Tu mir bitte noch den Gefallen und schreibe am Ende der Liste ein kurzes "W" für weiblich oder ein "M" für männlich hin, je nachdem, ob du männlich oder weiblich bist UND dein Alter dazu (wenn du möchtest). Aber zumindest das Geschlecht wäre wichtig.
 
Also ungefähr so als Beispiel:
 
Film 1
Film 2
Film 3
...
..
Film 17
 
W 24 (steht für Geschlecht + Alter)
 
Das wars.
 
Das ist eine rein private Umfrage. Deine Daten werden nicht verkauft oder sowas.
Ich danke JEDEM schon mal im Voraus, der bei diesem kleinen Experiment mitmacht!
 
Timer starten und los gehts! Reihenfolge wurscht. Einfach drauflosschreiben.
 
Dankeschön und bis später!


----------



## Aun (9. September 2016)

Schon mal was von NEIN gehört?


----------



## FluffsInTheNavel (10. September 2016)

Schade, aber das macht nichts. Habe noch in 4 anderen Foren und in einer Facebook Gruppe gepostet. In 2 der Foren und in der Facebook Gruppe geht es ziemlich gut ab und die Teilnahme ist hoch. Haben bereits ingesamt knapp 30 Listen.

 

Hätte zwar eigentlich gerade von *diesem* Forum hier eine hohe Teilnahme erwartet wegen der hohen Mitgliederzahl, aber was solls.

 

Wer will kann sich jedoch gerne noch beteiligen!

 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. September 2016)

Hätte zwar eigentlich gerade von *diesem* Forum hier eine hohe Teilnahme erwartet wegen der hohen Mitgliederzahl, aber was solls.


Ja, das denken sich halt auch die anderen. Deswegen stumpfen die User bei den ganzen Umfragen hier etwas ab. Nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## Tikume (11. September 2016)

5 Minuten ... ok ...

 

Teletubbies

Teletubbies der Film

Tetubbies Star Force United

Käptn Iglo und seine notgeilen Männer

Roboter der Srerne

Avatar


----------



## Amiano (17. März 2020)

Tikume schrieb:


> 5 Minuten ... ok ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alter, du hast meinen Tag gerettet. Vielmals Danke für  "Teletubbies der Film"


----------

